# Anyone have a contact at Zapco?



## tRidiot (Jun 29, 2006)

I've got a DC1000.4 I need to send in. I bought it used, so no receipt, no proof of purchase, no dealer/distributor, etc.

Currently the amp is in for repair at a professional full-time repair guy. He found the problem, it was sending itself into protect mode. He says it's a programmable mosfet driver chip, which he can replace, but no way to program the chip - only Zapco can do that. 

So I've got to have him send it to them, I suppose, or scrap the amp, which I don't want to do, it's a hell of an amp.

So, anyone know any one there to email direct to discuss possibilities and get an idea, other than using the generic form on their website? 

Currently running all Zapco amps and processors, save one. I've used Zapco off and on for decades, and am very pleased with their stuff overall... I'd like to keep doing that.


----------

